# Question and answer



## PM Fendrick Gabaud (Sep 22, 2013)

When an islander ask "how old are you" in a Masonic way, what is he asking? My lodge number or my degree? I know things are different in the island. Just thought it was a good question. 


PM Fendrick "Fen" Gabaud
Boaz Lodge #212
Daytona Beach FL


----------



## cratcliff (Sep 23, 2013)

Brother he is referring to your Masonic birthday. This would be the date you were Raised. So if you were Raised for instance in September 2012 you would be one year old. I hope this helps in your Travels.

-Hoping you day is good

          brother Cody 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## PM Fendrick Gabaud (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you brother. Yes it will definitely help me in my travels. 


PM Fendrick "Fen" Gabaud
Boaz Lodge #212
Daytona Beach FL


----------



## cratcliff (Sep 23, 2013)

Your certainly welcome Wor. Bro. Fen. I just joined this forum right before I saw your post. It seems to me there are a lot of good Brethren & discussion here. What a great modern tool for The Craft ! Now that we Masons are building bridges and relationships between non Prince Hall Blue Lodges and Prince Hall Inc. Lodges I hope that open discussion in these forums and beyond with bring all true Light Bearing Brothers closer together. 

   -My the peace of God be with you Brother

                Brother Cody


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## PM Fendrick Gabaud (Sep 23, 2013)

Very much true. Some topic in here are very interesting to join and talk bout. We all could learn from each other and grown in this organization. 


PM Fendrick "Fen" Gabaud
Boaz Lodge #212
Daytona Beach FL


----------



## BroBook (Sep 27, 2013)

SMIB my brother


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## PM Fendrick Gabaud (Sep 27, 2013)

SMIB to you too bro. 


PM Fendrick "Fen" Gabaud
Boaz Lodge #212
Daytona Beach FL


----------

